# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Nest Hello, video doorbell, Google Nest, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Google Nest

Home page - nest.com/doorbell

----------


## Airicist

New Nest cams and smart doorbell first look

Published on Sep 20, 2017




> The new Nest Cam IQ Outdoor, Nest Secure home security system, and Nest Hello doorbell were just announced. This suite of new products are supposed to make the "smart" home more secure and bring artificial intelligence to its cameras.

----------


## Airicist

Nest Hello doorbell camera review

Published on Sep 20, 2017

"Nest says Hello with a new doorbell camera"
A new doorbell camera named Hello brings the Google-affiliated company into a new product category.

by Rich Brown
September 20, 2017

----------

